# What if I don't want L214?



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been lucky so far. Other than occasional flakiness from the OTA tuner, my 921 works just fine and I have no reason to fix what isn't broken. I'm concerned that L214 will introduce new bugs like so many previous releases have and I'm wondering if there is any way to prevent the pending download of L214.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

If there is an option to not get updates, I can't find it. I know my 501 had an option for that, but I don't see one on the 921.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

"Ask before downloading"? It's under System Upgrades on the 811.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Plug your nose and take the update!  

My bet is we are in for a wild ride with this one!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Laverne said:


> "Ask before downloading"? It's under System Upgrades on the 811.


That is good for the 811. It is not for the 921. The 921 doesn't have the option. I guess a person could keep the 921 unplugged until they quit spooling L214.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That could take up to a couple of weeks. I don't think unplugging is feasable. I think in this case we all jump into the abyss. Never notice the 921 not having that feature. Well hopefully it is a good jump.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> That could take up to a couple of weeks. I don't think unplugging is feasable. I think in this case we all jump into the abyss. Never notice the 921 not having that feature. Well hopefully it is a good jump.


Once spooled I think L214 will remain in the data stream until it is replaced
with a newer version. Recall that a new 921 will update to the latest software within a few minutes after it is plugged in and connected. So,
leaving the 921 unplugged does not seem to be an option. Looks like
take the download and hope for the best.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> That could take up to a couple of weeks. I don't think unplugging is feasable. I think in this case we all jump into the abyss. Never notice the 921 not having that feature. Well hopefully it is a good jump.


Ron, that raises a question. If they quit spooling, say in two weeks and the receiver has been unplugged and didn't get the update for that amount of time, How does the upgrade get performed? By E* sending it specifically to that 921?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First off, to clarify, the two weeks I was talking about is the quoted window that it may take a software version to roll out. With the 921 I believe that window is much shorter than other receviers. 

Boyle, I thought about the same thing in terms of is there always a 921 software version in stream? Good guestion. I am not sure how new installations are handled or boxes that have been turned off for a while. What if you turned yours off until they went past your update range? I know that a CSR can specifically do something to your box. Wonder how a new update knows to fetch the latest from the stream. My guess is that bbomer might have it right in terms of it always there. 

Anyone have some details how this works? In either case.. I believe the answer is jump in the water is hopefully warm.. 

Hmmm Wonder if this insight is in the FAQ


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

boylehome said:


> How does the upgrade get performed? By E* sending it specifically to that 921?


I've installed four 921s. They all started a software download within
minutes of being plugged in - before being activated by Dish. The
latest software must remain in the data stream all the time.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The latest release software version for all receivers is always in the stream, so that when new boxes are connected, they automatically take the upgrade. L213 is currently in the stream. Once L214 spools, it will be in the stream. With the 921, you have no choice but to take the upgrade. And, this is one that you will want. It's taken a long time to test all of the fixes. I know of a couple of things that are still wrong with it, but most of the things that have been talked about here for months have been at least worked on, if not completely fixed.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I know of a couple of things that are still wrong with it, but most of the things that have been talked about here for months have been at least worked on, if not completely fixed.


Long time no hear. Welcome back! Well, I just hope that whatever the remaining bugs are, they are not bad ones like the ZSR, Data Wipe, or Stuck Aspect Screen.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't seen a ZSR or a wiped hard drive since I last mentioned it, months ago. 

My being gone was (and still will be) completely work related, not having anything at all to do with getting fed up with Dish, Eldon, the 921, the 942, or anything else related to satellite. Doing the 6pm to 4am shift on a site 90 miles from home didn't leave me much free time to spend here.

That's done now, but the next job site is in an area that internet access is going to be very spotty at best...so we'll see how it works out. Fortunately, Allen is doing a bang up job filling in for me in my absense.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I know of a couple of things that are still wrong with it, but most of the things that have been talked about here for months have been at least worked on, if not completely fixed.


So if there are still known bugs, does that mean that we will continue to wait - until all bugs are fixed - is it now JULY????


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I know of a couple of things that are still wrong with it, but most of the things that have been talked about here for months have been at least worked on, if not completely fixed.


Mark, 
Is the CC/720P bug fixed?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

TonyB said:


> So if there are still known bugs, does that mean that we will continue to wait - until all bugs are fixed - is it now JULY????


I sure hope so. It would be really stupid for them to release anything new if they are aware that it will cause problems.

I hope they do something smart for a change and keep working on it until it exhibits NO known problems.

Personal update-
My Dwin TV3 had to go back to Dwin for repair. I'm using a backup PJ, Panasonic AE700 which only has one DVI input so I connected the 921 for now and currently giving it a good workout for the past 7 days. So far the only bug related issues is the stuck AR in stretch mode. It happens daily. Hard reboot fixes it temporarily. Related to the the stuck AR, I see my HD/SD button on the 921 also becomes non-functional. This means I have not been able to test that HD/SD button suggestion to unstick the AR. The reboot fixes both. Habits- During this past week of heavy 921 usage, I have been recording and playing back only satellite HD programming. Nice to have WCBS back again as I can treat that "OTA" network like a satellite HD channel.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

It looks like I may have inadvertently started another "what's up with L214" thread, so I'll say thanks now to everyone for their replies. 

...nose plugged


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> So far the only bug related issues is the stuck AR in stretch mode. It happens daily. Hard reboot fixes it temporarily. Related to the the stuck AR, I see my HD/SD button on the 921 also becomes non-functional. This means I have not been able to test that HD/SD button suggestion to unstick the AR. The reboot fixes both.


That's exactly the same situation that I have here with my 921.

I have found that when the the SD/HD buttons stop responding, I can go into the display setup (Menu - 6 - 9) and force the SD/HD mode to switch-over by selecting the desired display setting, but this "work-around" doesn't cure the "stuck aspect" condition. A re-boot seems to be the only "sure-fire" cure for these "sticklers".


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

JPC said:


> It looks like I may have inadvertently started another "what's up with L214" thread, so I'll say thanks now to everyone for their replies.
> 
> ...nose plugged


Sorry JPC - you're absolutely right - another runaway thread (and I am guilty as charged) :grin:

Like it or not the next software spooling will find its way into your 921 and there's nothing you can do to stop it. :eek2:

Prepare to face the peril - hopefully it won't be too perilous&#8230; :lol:

--John


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Overall L214 is the best software ever for the 921. I'm sure someone will have problems, but overall it is a VERY VERY good release.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> Overall L214 is the best software ever for the 921. I'm sure someone will have problems, but overall it is a VERY VERY good release.


But it's not a release until it's been released 

Sorry, but couldn't resist.


----------



## duihlein (Dec 25, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I sure hope so. It would be really stupid for them to release anything new if they are aware that it will cause problems.
> 
> I hope they do something smart for a change and keep working on it until it exhibits NO known problems.
> 
> ...


Don,
I have a 921 w/ an AE700 and I have been unable to get DVI to work. I am still on the original firmware for the AE700. I plan to send it in to have it upgraded to 1.07 (at least to fix the white flashes) I'm hoping the firmware upgrade fixes it, but I'm worried it may be a problem with my 921. I have only had a few ZSR's and I think they are a result of bad reception, so I'm very hesitant to get a different one. Do oyu know what FW your AE700 is?Do you notice a big difference between DVI and Component?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Back on topic: Can JPC prevent download by keeping the 921 on. I seem to remember that the box had to be in standby to take a download. There is one big downside: He might not be able to use it after a few days withouth the nightly reboot.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, the only way to actively prevent it is if both tuners are timer recording at all times. As soon as one of them frees up for 30 seconds or so, the software will start downloading on that tuner.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"Do oyu know what FW your AE700 is?Do you notice a big difference between DVI and Component?"_

1.05; Yes there is a difference. DVI to HDMI cable is in use.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"I know of a couple of things that are still wrong with it, but most of the things that have been talked about here for months have been at least worked on, if not completely fixed."_

Once again, Mark, in the dawn of the intended release of L214 per Allen, you have planted doubt that the people at Eldon / Dish are doing the right thing by releasing a software version that you claim to know is not ready. First off, I don't understand what part of your NDA allows you to post that and not be specific what it is we can expect to see. Maybe you didn't intend to do that but you did and ever since L211 I am very concerned about the quality of the testing, the quality of attention you beta testers get from those running the program. There has to be some explanation as to why L211 was released with such obvious problems. I only hope that mistake doesn't happen again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If 214 gets released with the current problem, you'll hear about it from us. Until then, you won't.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If 214 gets released with the current problem, you'll hear about it from us. Until then, you won't.


It's a moot point now


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If 214 gets released with the current problem, you'll hear about it from us. Until then, you won't.


Good enough for me. Hopefully, both of you are becoming more vocal with not agreeing a beta is ready when you know it isn't. Some here don't understand but I do and thank you for doing that. I don't want another 3 months where I pay E* $122 per month for nothing but jitters.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> Good enough for me. Hopefully, both of you are becoming more vocal with not agreeing a beta is ready when you know it isn't.


Don, you have no idea...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Allen Noland said:


> Overall L214 is the best software ever for the 921. I'm sure someone will have problems, but overall it is a VERY VERY good release.


Which means it will be sent back until they can find a way to introduce 2 - 3 new bugs. It's a conspiracy to make us not notice the HD lite strategy they have in place until MPeg 4. If we have a stable PVR we'll have to find something ELSE to complain about..... :lol:

Aaaaaah! Starting to sound like Roger there........


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Which means it will be sent back until they can find a way to introduce 2 - 3 new bugs. It's a conspiracy to make us not notice the HD lite strategy they have in place until MPeg 4. If we have a stable PVR we'll have to find something ELSE to complain about..... :lol:
> 
> Aaaaaah! Starting to sound like Roger there........


I think they call them Bob Bugs. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The lightly veiled sarcasm with a dash of attempted humor is still visible right? My attempt to inject a little levity, not get added to peoples' ignore lists..............


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Don, you have no idea...


I take that response as Mission accomplished! Thanks for confirming that.  A year ago I had my concerns.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

JPC said:


> I've been lucky so far. Other than occasional flakiness from the OTA tuner, my 921 works just fine and I have no reason to fix what isn't broken. I'm concerned that L214 will introduce new bugs like so many previous releases have and I'm wondering if there is any way to prevent the pending download of L214.


Good news for you, you'll get to use L213 for a few days more.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Gee, I feel like I'm being lead on....:new_puppy


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

Allen Noland said:


> Good news for you, you'll get to use L213 for a few days more.


Whew. Now I still have time to find a good pair of nose plugs.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Allen Noland said:


> Good news for you, you'll get to use L213 for a few days more.


Are we down to day's now instead of weeks.? I hope..!


----------

